# Alyssa Milano Erwartet Zweites Kind 2X



## Akrueger100 (22 März 2014)

Alyssa Milano hat auf Twitter ihre Zweite Schwangerschaft verkündet


----------



## lolli123 (22 März 2014)

hätt ich nicht gedacht :O


----------



## Brian (22 März 2014)

Da kann man Alyssa ja nur gratulieren,danke für die Info,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------



## IronRainer (28 März 2014)

Ja, Gratulation! Tolle Frau!


----------



## Yzer76 (31 März 2014)

Tolle Nachrichten...und alles Gute !


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

She looks hot


----------



## ketzekes (20 Aug. 2015)

Glückwunsch Alyssa


----------

